# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Tough resins being developed by Adaptive 3D

## Hugues

Maybe you guys have seen this article on 3ders.org:
http://www.3ders.org/articles/20160104- ... ymers.html

This company has developed very tough SLA resins and are apparently selling them already. Although they seem to work only with their printer.

Worth watching this video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmZ_9646q2U

Interesting graph at 22' 20"
tough materials.jpg

I hope it's just a matter of months till we can purchase materials like this and print them reliably on our printers. Future looks cool for SLA.

Edit: in the Q&A session at the end of the video he seems to imply they are also going to sell some products to the maker community. Cool.

----------


## Nargg

This is great news.  Looking forward to using new materials for better results.  I'm 90% PLA right now, just due to the simplicity of that material.  ABS just isn't worth the trouble for me, hard to get right results and the smell, uggg!  PLA though is so easy to use, but the results are not great for many projects.  So newer materials I believe will spark new innovation in 3D printing and make it more useful for more people.

----------

